# S3 grille pic needed...



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

so, i'm about the pull the trigger on a S3 grille for my 2010 A3. i've seen a few of you with the S3 grille with S3 bumper and entire body kit. but, i wanted to see what it looks like on a facelift A3 without the S3 bumper and body kit. 

anyone have pic of this? 

anyone willing to photoshop for me?

i'm looking at the chrome strips on grey. i think it'll go well with my silver A3. btw, i won't be faking the funk by leaving the grille emblem as "S3"; i'll change it to "S".


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Post your car and pic of grill. I can Photoshop for you. Obviously similar angles would help.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> Post your car and pic of grill. I can Photoshop for you. Obviously similar angles would help.


thanks krazy! let me know if these will do...










if you can remove the MTM plate, that would be great.










here's a facelift'd without S3 bumpers but if you want to PS it on to mine. that would be cool!


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

here you go man, had some free time and did a quick one
original








s3








s3 no plate


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

that was quick...thanks djomlas!

i think the grille looks great even without the S3 bumpers. i'm getting it.

next question...does the bumper need to be removed to swap out the grilles?


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

pjunk1 said:


> that was quick...thanks djomlas!
> 
> i think the grille looks great even without the S3 bumpers. i'm getting it.
> 
> next question...does the bumper need to be removed to swap out the grilles?


yupp

got mine in black..


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

so S3 grille and A3 grill are interchangable?

dealer told me my grill would not fit S3 bumper, which they had in stock. 

:banghead:


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

On the facelift there is no difference at all


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Grimp said:


> On the facelift there is no difference at all


grimp, did you black out the fog trim as well or do you have titanium pkg? ride looks nice. ever thought about adding the S3 side mirror caps?


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

pjunk1 said:


> grimp, did you black out the fog trim as well or do you have titanium pkg? ride looks nice. ever thought about adding the S3 side mirror caps?


I have no idea what the titanium package contains since im from Europe (Norway).
The Fog trim in this pic is 09-10 non s-line trims. now i got MY11 trims that ive blacked out 
Im running a black and white theme so im not gonna buy s3 mirror caps.

ty for the compliment


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Grimp said:


> I have no idea what the titanium package contains since im from Europe (Norway).
> The Fog trim in this pic is 09-10 non s-line trims. now i got MY11 trims that ive blacked out
> Im running a black and white theme so im not gonna buy s3 mirror caps.
> 
> ty for the compliment


sorry...didn't see that you're in europe. i should have known since you have a european lic. plate (duhhhh) and don't have the amber lens in your head lamps. i can't tell you how much i hate the amber lens. 

in the states, the titanium pkg come with black'd out grill and trim. mine is not ti pkg. thus, the chrome trim but i kind of like the chrome trim.


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

pjunk1 said:


> sorry...didn't see that you're in europe. i should have known since you have a european lic. plate (duhhhh) and don't have the amber lens in your head lamps. i can't tell you how much i hate the amber lens.
> 
> in the states, the titanium pkg come with black'd out grill and trim. mine is not ti pkg. thus, the chrome trim but i kind of like the chrome trim.


ahh i see, i guess that's called "Black optic package" over here. 

My car dident have it from the factory.. but i guess i made my own "titanium package"
containing:


Matte black RS6-2 rims
Matte black audi rings (hatch)
Matte black vinyl wrap on the roof
Matte black mirrorhousings
Glossy/Matte black MY11 fog trims
Glossy/Matte black S3 grill


How come you just don't buy euro headlights? (i know its alot of money tho) but would u get pulled over for not having them?


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

Grimp said:


> ahh i see, i guess that's called "Black optic package" over here.
> 
> My car dident have it from the factory.. but i guess i made my own "titanium package"
> containing:
> ...


do you have any other pics of your car? post em...

yes, ecodes are expensive...too much for me to justify the cost. no, i really doubt anyone would get pulled over for them but a pissed off cop might sight it if they pull you over for something else. as long as you have the amber bulb i'm sure it's a non issue.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Grimp said:


>


Lovely, can't wait to install mine next week, all in black from the S3!


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

S3 grill by FL.APRa3, on Flickr


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi FL.APRa3,

what's the bottom - front spoiler ? That is attached to a regular 2006 bumper, right ?

Thanks,


----------



## Grimp (Mar 11, 2011)

Bronco said:


> Hi FL.APRa3,
> 
> what's the bottom - front spoiler ? That is attached to a regular 2006 bumper, right ?
> 
> Thanks,


its a Seat Cupra R lip attached to a non-sline prefacelift bumper with chassiscrews i guess..


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

pjunk, where are you getting the S3 grills? I would like to get a euro gray grill for my '09.

Thanks


----------



## FL.APRa3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, Cupra R lip on an 06 front. Installation is pretty easy. Just takes a drill bit, & a handful of bolts & washers.


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

azoceanblue said:


> pjunk, where are you getting the S3 grills? I would like to get a euro gray grill for my '09.
> 
> Thanks


i'm planning on getting it from this seller on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Audi-S3...ies&vxp=mtr&hash=item20b0e54b75#ht_1711wt_909. they have their own website as well: http://www.get-store.com/product_in...ill-SFG-Race-Grille-A3-8P--08-11--Chrome.html

i believe they have quite few in this 's-line' optic color. i'm pretty sure this is the euro gray you're speaking of. let me know if you decide to buy. maybe we can ask for some sort of deal if we buy more than one.

quite honestly, i'm not 100% sure i'm getting it. i might be spending my money on a stage 1 flash instead. haven't made up my mind just yet.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

They don't have the gray grill. I will have to ask someone I know in Germany, the cost and shipping. I wonder if he can ship, without too much hassle?


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

azoceanblue said:


> They don't have the gray grill. I will have to ask someone I know in Germany, the cost and shipping. I wonder if he can ship, without too much hassle?


hmmm...so, how is the gray one you want different than the 's-line' optic color pic'd? the pic'd grille appears much lighter in color than the actual color.


----------

